# '08 SE, camshaft position codes P0011 and P0021



## CrazyMonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi folks. Our '08 SE w/51,000 miles has thrown BOTH P0011 (Intake Camshaft Position Timing - Over-advanced - Bank 1) and P0021 (same but Bank 2) a couple of times now in the past few months. It runs fabulously, but we have noticed on occasion a light ticking sound at low engine speed under light throttle conditions only (CVT, ~25mph, steady speed). It almost sounds like lifter tick, but letting up on the throttle or giving it more throttle makes the sound go away even if the engine speed doesn't really change noticeably. I wouldn't really expect that with a typical lifter tick (oil pressure/engine SPEED only, not load). It's not terribly consistent, except that I've never noticed it when the engine is cold.

Oil is always changed between 3000 and 4000 miles with Valvoline SynPower 5W-30 and using only OEM oil filters.

I highly doubt that BOTH camshaft position sensors are going bad simultaneously, and the light ticking sound makes me think I'm hearing the solenoid that adjusts cam advance. So, my thought is maybe that solenoid is going bad and occasionally over-advancing the intake cams.

Am I way off-base here?

I have a service manual on the way, but thought I would check with y'all and see if anyone has had a similar experience.

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2008 Nissan-Datsun Maxima V6-3.5L (VQ35DE) 
Vehicle Level Powertrain Management Technical Service Bulletins All Technical Service Bulletins Engine Controls - MIL ON/Multiple VVT DTC's Set 


Engine Controls - MIL ON/Multiple VVT DTC's Set 


Classification: EM06-005a

Reference: NTB06-079a

Date: January 24, 2008

DTC FOR VARIABLE VALVE TIMING CONTROL FUNCTION

This bulletin has been amended. The Applied Vehicles section has been expanded. No other changes have been made. Please discard any other copies.

APPLIED VEHICLES: 
All 1996 - 2009 with Variable Valve Timing

APPLIED ENGINES: 
VQ35; QR25; QG1B; GA16; VQ40; VK56; MR18; MR20

IF YOU CONFIRM:

The MIL is on with any of the following DTCs stored:

^ P0011, P0014, P0021, P0024, P1110, P1135,

NOTE: The engine may also have Camshaft Sprocket rattle noise and/or other engine noise.

ACTION

Do Not replace the variable valve timing Solenoid Valve or the Sprocket(s) without performing the complete diagnostics indicated in the EC section of the Service Manual.

The first steps in the complete diagnostic are to make sure the:

^ Engine oil is at the operating level; add oil if needed. Refer to the Service Manual for low oil level diagnoses if needed.

^ Oil pressure is normal when measured with a gauge at the pressure switch port. Refer to the Service Manual for low oil pressure diagnoses if needed.








Disclaimer


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

51,000 miles? Isn't that covered under the Federal emission warranty?
Not sure about the '08, but I thought they got rid of the EGR valve and use the cam's do the EGR function. Therefore, I would think any problems with the VTC would fall directly under the emissions warranty.
Might be worth a check at the local dealership for a freebie fix...


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the input. If it doesn't fall under the emissions warranty, I suspect it would fall under the extended warranty we bought (we got it used). I just like to know exactly what I'm dealing with before I let our local dealership touch the car since I'm so used to doing all the work on our cars myself.


----------

